
Privacy browser Brave under fire for violating users’ trust - aspenmayer
https://decrypt.co/31522/crypto-brave-browser-redirect
======
miles
Yesterday’s discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442027)

------
aspenmayer
Subtitle:

The Chromium-based browser, Brave has been profiting from redirect links to
affiliate crypto companies.

~~~
lakeWater
They say many times in response to this accusation that they made 0 profit
from this behavior.

~~~
aspenmayer
There are more kinds of profit than money. Specific knowledge and access to
where it came from can be priceless.

